# Help me with my revo stx



## jkbirocz (Feb 3, 2011)

I've had my revo stx for over three seasons now and it has treated me very well. That being said, I haven't touched it as for cleaning or lubing it. It was having some levelwind issues this summer so I started messing with it, but could not get either of the sideplates off. I have taken lots of abu round reels apart and have never had any problems like this. Anyways I messed with it a little and it got me through the season. 

Tonight I decided to try to rip into it again. I am having the same problem, I have taken off all the screws on the sideplates, the reel handle, star drag, and the spool tension knob. I've looked at the schematics but can't seem to find anything that I have missed. I have been trying to pry the sideplates off with small screwdrivers but they just wont budge. Fortunately there is already tons of scratches on the reel and I couldn't care less how it looks on the outside, so me scratching it up isn't an issue, but I would like to take the thing apart an degrease it and lube it back up again. 

This is driving me crazy....anyone???


----------



## LonLB (Feb 3, 2011)

I reels apart and clean them pretty regularly. Not really a business but I do it on the side....

I could take a look at it for you, and clean and service it.


To get the crank side plate off you have to pull the palm plate off. The main screw probably holding it is the bigger screw on the crank plate.....It is a pin that runs all the way through the reel.

Undo both of those, and it should twist up and off....Once that is off you need to pull the spool. There is a screw that holds the crank plate on, that is behind the spool.


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 4, 2011)

+1 

That's how mines comes apart.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2011)

Proper tools would really help I am sure


----------



## juggernoob (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's the schematic for the reel.
https://www.abugarcia.com/sites/default/files/REVO STX 19 01.pdf

To get the side plate opposite of the handle off, you need to first undo the thumb screw, #61 in the schematic. The side plate then rotates off the reel, clockwise, and counter clockwise to put it back on. In order to get the handle side plate off there is an addition screw on the inside, where the spool sits it will be exposed once you remove the spool, #66 in the schematic, remove everything from #67-#75 and then the screws #64 and #65, and the side plate will pull screw out. I make sure to place everything down in the order that I take them off, in case I forget.

If that doesn't help then try this...


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 4, 2011)

It can be a huge PITA to rotate the side plate. It seems I try to force and muscle it but the plate will not budge. Then, like magic, it comes off easy as pie.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> It can be a huge PITA to rotate the side plate. It seems I try to force and muscle it but the plate will not budge. Then, like magic, it comes off easy as pie.



Story of my life....Well its in a million and one pieces now. I know what I'm doing tonight #-o cursing and freaking out cause I can't find tiny parts....

Thanks a lot guys, I don't know what I was doing wrong with the sideplate lastnight, but it rotated right off tonight. Man this thing is absolutely filthy, I guess thats what three season of use in fresh and salt will do to a reel, I can't believe it still works as well as it does. Hopefully a good cleaning and lube job will make it even better, I will probly end up replacing a few parts too

Thanks Again, I am an idiot


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 7, 2011)

LonLB said:


> I reels apart and clean them pretty regularly. Not really a business but I do it on the side....
> 
> I could take a look at it for you, and clean and service it.
> 
> ...



You work on Daiwa reels (Viento's specifically)?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 9, 2011)

Just an update, I have been going a little overboard on the reassembly. Instead of just cleaning and lubing everything I decided to sand down the sideplates and remove most of the edges on them and polish them. Then I am gonna paint the frame flat black, I sanded that down as well and matched up all the seems of the reel so it will look super smooth. Of course this has nothing to do with function but, I cannot leave aluminum unpolished, I think I am addicted to aluminum dust. 

As for the rest of the reel, it has been completely disassembled and each part was cleaned individually. I have them in about 15 different ziploc bags to help keep sub assemblies together. Luckily I took detailed pics of the reel as I took it apart, and I don't think I will have any problems getting it back together. 

This is the reason I try not to mess with my stuff, I end up getting completely out of control and spend way too much time on it. 

Does anyone have any opinions on whether I should replace the bearings or upgrade them? If so what are some good sites to buy that crap on? Theres nothing wrong with the ones that are in it, but I figured since it is all apart, this would be a good time to do it.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 10, 2011)

jkbirocz said:


> Just an update, I have been going a little overboard on the reassembly. Instead of just cleaning and lubing everything I decided to sand down the sideplates and remove most of the edges on them and polish them. Then I am gonna paint the frame flat black, I sanded that down as well and matched up all the seems of the reel so it will look super smooth. Of course this has nothing to do with function but, I cannot leave aluminum unpolished, I think I am addicted to aluminum dust.
> 
> As for the rest of the reel, it has been completely disassembled and each part was cleaned individually. I have them in about 15 different ziploc bags to help keep sub assemblies together. Luckily I took detailed pics of the reel as I took it apart, and I don't think I will have any problems getting it back together.
> 
> ...




I would say leave the bearings.....Pull the sheilds, and soak them, and use a good oil, and call that good enough.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 11, 2011)

Talk about going overboard. Do you think a flat black reel will be really hot in the summer?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> *Talk about going overboard*. Do you think a flat black reel will be really hot in the summer?




Yes!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 13, 2011)

I am personally not worried about the reel being hot, my hands wont be on the black part anyways....plus by the time its that hot out I will mostly be fishing at night 8) 

Since it was somewhat warm today, I got some painting in and rough polished the sideplates


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2011)

You will have the best looking non-functional reel out there! (I have my doubts about reassembly)


----------



## LonLB (Feb 13, 2011)

If you have any problems getting it back together let me know. You could send me a bunch of parts, and even throw in a bunch of parts that don't go to it, and I could still have it together in no time. :lol: 

Bassboy1, I can service that Diawa too.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 13, 2011)

I must say, that is a bad a#$ looking reel. :twisted: Hope you slay em' with that bad boy.








63


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow I would love to do something like that with mine. Putting it back together is not that hard. I don't think my palm side plate is Aluminum. I have a 2010 model. If it is I'm going to have to break out the Dremal.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I got it all back together and it seems to be working fine. I haven't put any line back on it and really tried it out, so theres still a chance that its completely messed up [-o< But yeah, putting them back together really isn't that bad, its just a lot of parts that are overwhelming at first. I am going to get some ceramic bearing for it though, it just seems wrong not to mess with the insides after I bothered with the outside.

I realize the paint is probly going to chip on my first trip, but I don't care, it was just something to keep my busy and from going crazy from not fishing.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 17, 2011)

I would avoid the ceramic bearings. They are so "free" that the magnetic control won't be able to keep up. Especially considering the spool isn't all that light.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought you were going to use some "glow in the dark" paint - that would have been sweet - Bat Repellent!


----------



## Majorpede (Mar 16, 2011)

LonLB said:


> I would avoid the ceramic bearings. They are so "free" that the magnetic control won't be able to keep up. Especially considering the spool isn't all that light.



What about with centrifugal breaks, and magnetic?


----------

